# AVN QL 3



## moog (20 Sep 2008)

I am currently finishing up my common core courseand have a bit of time to wait to start my threes. Anyone who has completed or currently taking the course able to tell me if the found it hard or just fine if you study and pay close attention?

Thanks 
Moog


----------



## belka (20 Sep 2008)

I found that the PO's were nothing more than English exams requiring you to memorize lines of text rather than the subject. I'm sure you already know this from some of the tests during CC. Technically though, some PO's were harder to grasp than others. Instruments for example was probably the toughest PO, while no one on our course failed the test, other courses had problems and a few were given the boot. IMO, the detail they get into with bellows and diaphragms is unnecessary since all you will be doing is replacing the part if it fails. That goes for pretty much any component on the aircraft, you send it off to the shops or civy contractors.

My advise is get a good understanding of the technical aspect of the PO's. We had people who could nearly memorize every line in the text book, but had trouble with the hands on sections. It's one thing to be a book worm, it's an entirely different thing when it comes to working with tools. You'll probably dump 80% of the material presented to you after you know where your posting is. Just don't dump your QL5's, you'll need that. ;D


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2008)

Well, the exams would have been "the PCs" rather than the "POs" ...

and Vern obviously needs a break from writing Lesson Plans, Scenarios, Homework assignments, handouts, powerpoints, EOs, POs, ECs, PCs (X 2 PC for each - must have two, just in case someone fails one and needs to do a retest ...  ) for the Log Officer Land Ph IV course ...  :-[

That's it - I'm out; going shopping ... (& feeling better already!!)  ;D


----------



## cp140tech (20 Sep 2008)

I've been out of Borden for a while, but you'll find that most tech courses have exams with very similar format.  It won't take you long to get used to it.  

Don't focus on memorizing the text... when they ask the question in a different way you'll be confused.  Spend your time understanding the concepts and principles that govern the systems.  If you understand the subject material you will be able to reason through the questions and throw out answers that couldn't possibly be correct.  The exams seem designed to catch people who don't fully grasp the material presented.  That being said, there are often a pile of numbers that you will have to memorize, it's not too bad.

Please, if you are unsure of what the instructor is presenting, ask questions.  They are there to help you, they want you to pass.

Good luck.


----------



## belka (20 Sep 2008)

mr peabody said:
			
		

> Don't focus on memorizing the text... when they ask the question in a different way you'll be confused.  Spend your time understanding the concepts and principles that govern the systems.  If you understand the subject material you will be able to reason through the questions and throw out answers that couldn't possibly be correct.  The exams seem designed to catch people who don't fully grasp the material presented.  That being said, there are often a pile of numbers that you will have to memorize, it's not too bad.



Yep, there have been times where my answer was correct, yet it was marked wrong because the wording in the book was different.


----------



## trencher (6 Feb 2009)

I was a AVN tech in 2004-2005 . I was on my ql3 and i found that the whole thing was a english exam. Wording twisted and not well organized once so ever.


----------

